# Excellent video from the 1994 Paris Roubaix on YouTube



## ziggurat22 (Jul 13, 2005)

I was bored at work the other day and I found some old cycling footage on youtube.

It was unbelievable. I would post it here, but I'm not sure if I'm allowed.

I've never seen much footage from old races, so this was a really good find for me. A question: who would the English commentator in the video be from back then? It wasn't Phil or Paul. The guy had a ton of energy and was really exciting to listen to (not a knock on Phil and Paul, just an observation). 

It's a 4 minute clip of the '94 race. It was nasty and muddy as hell, and two of the favorite riders in the race (the names escape me at the moment, but one was Italian, Balerini I think, and the other French, Duclos-Lasalle or something) both punctured and raced on flat tires in the mud for several km's before a support vehicle got up to them, and even then, they had to fight for extra wheels. It was unreal and the commentator was going bizzerk.

Anyone seen this?

I reckon I can get all the old races on DVD, but it was a cool find nonetheless.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Good luck getting any of the old races on DVD, and if you find a source please share. I have the 94 R-R on VHS its one great watch.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

ziggurat22 said:


> Anyone seen this?
> 
> I reckon I can get all the old races on DVD, but it was a cool find nonetheless.


Isn't that the real muddy one that Tchmil wins, bunny hopping the traffic islands on the run-in to Roubaix? Also the the original Super Mario rides in support of Tchmil before he focused on cross.


----------



## ziggurat22 (Jul 13, 2005)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Isn't that the real muddy one that Tchmil wins, bunny hopping the traffic islands on the run-in to Roubaix? Also the the original Super Mario rides in support of Tchmil before he focused on cross.


It must be, because he did win the '94 edition, however, I only know that because I just looked it up (the clip doesn't show what you speak of). That sounds cool though. Yes, it was super, super muddy.

There's also footage on youtube of the '96 Ronde and the '96 Fleche featuring Lance. The latter is cool because of the Flemish commentary in the clip. All of the clips are posted by the same guy. How did this guy find this stuff?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

ziggurat22 said:


> It must be, because he did win the '94 edition, however, I only know that because I just looked it up (the clip doesn't show what you speak of). That sounds cool though. Yes, it was super, super muddy.
> 
> There's also footage on youtube of the '96 Ronde and the '96 Fleche featuring Lance. The latter is cool because of the Flemish commentary in the clip. All of the clips are posted by the same guy. How did this guy find this stuff?


I think all those races are available on VHS and there are machines that transfer VHS to digitial files for DVD, etc.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Isn't that the real muddy one that Tchmil wins, bunny hopping the traffic islands on the run-in to Roubaix? Also the the original Super Mario rides in support of Tchmil before he focused on cross.


How about Museeuw riding that funky Bianchi suspension frame. This was the hight point of Suspension for Roubaix. I think the frame ultimately broke before the finish.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

OnTheRivet said:


> How about Museeuw riding that funky Bianchi suspension frame. This was the hight point of Suspension for Roubaix. I think the frame ultimately broke before the finish.


Yeah, IIRC the official end of suspension frames at Roubaix came late in the race when Museeuw hurled the Bianchi into a ditch in disgust.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Can you post the frickin link? 



Edit: Okay I found it http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ok5DktZVohk

It finished with a link to Cheating Cyclist. That is funny too.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

1994 Paris Roubaix - the fight of the flats


-steve


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*92 and 93*



asciibaron said:


> 1994 Paris Roubaix - the fight of the flats
> 
> 
> -steve


92 and 93 PR on DVD:
http://www.worldcycling.com/merchan...ct_Code=REPAR9293&Category_Code=Paris-Roubaix


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

ziggurat22 said:


> There's also footage on youtube of the '96 Ronde and the '96 Fleche featuring Lance.


1996 Fleche Wallonne
http://youtube.com/watch?v=p-O2_KwWMUg

1996 Tour of Flanders
http://youtube.com/watch?v=uXcJWZyZ_Bo


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Spunout said:


> Can you post the frickin link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked this one:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=67h1EWiADDA


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

*The commentator is*

a guy called David Duffield.

He's been the Eurosport comm for pretty much long as they've been doing live TX's (I first heard him when Eurosport did P-R for the first time in '89)

He gets a mixed reaction over here - you either love him or hate him. Personally, I'd rather listen to him than Phil and Paul - those 2 together are about as exciting as watching paint dry!

if you look  here there's some funny stuff about him!


----------



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

I've still got the 'CBS productions of the '86 and '87 Tours on video. I think those races were responsible for forstering the sense of romance I still associate with the sport of cycling. Roche was surely one of the classiest riders of his generation - that is when he was sick or injured (knee).


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*David's a little over the top for my taste*

David Duffield sounds like the same commentator that was on scene when the Hindenburg blew up. :cryin: Both riders have punctured...oh the humanity!!!:cryin:


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

55x11 said:


> I liked this one:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=67h1EWiADDA



That specialized movie was funny.


----------

